# Q fever !!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't even started agility with Jordan and I have it. I have never won any kind of ribbon in my life, BUT I REALLY,REALLY WANT A MACH RIBBON !!! Now in reality I will be lucky if we can do a clean run without me falling on my face!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You go girl!! You can do anything you set your mind to doing!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You CAN do it! Oh and you may fall on your face too.  There is NOTHING you can do out in the agility ring that hasn't already happened. So certainly don't worry about it. I have fallen on my face, I am just waiting to go SPLAT into one of the support poles at the indoor trial places. They are padded but I am sure I will hit one yet. 

If you want your MACH/PACH/PAX there is no reason to not think you can do it. I remember starting agility with Belle, I thought excellent was a pipe dream. Her first trial was in April by Nov she finished her Exc A titles. So suddenly possibly qualifying for Nationals was a reality. Yup we were done by Aug. The QQ's kept coming. 

You too can do it! Just don't get too far forward, take it one step at a time, and more than anything ENJOY THE JOURNEY!!!! Where ever it takes you.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

You did fine in the show ring with Jordan for the first time...it takes a lot to be in the conformation ring without ever actually going to a dog show before....so...you can certainly do agility. Jordan is the kind of dog that will make it be easy. Besides it is in her blood.
What does Q mean in agility?
Go Jordan... It is the journey that is so rewarding. Best wishes for your new adventure.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Q = qualifying run. For most of the titles you need 3 "Q's" to get a title. Once you have your AX and AXJ (or AXP and AJP) you then need 10 Q's, and for your MACH/PACH/PAX you need 20 QQ's. 

You do not have to place in classes though that is a lot of fun too. You want the green Q ribbons.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am having trouble with all the different groups. Around here everyone likes USDAA and AKC is bad. But most of the runs I have ever watched are AKC. Then I guess there is even another one ???


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You never know until you try! Go Jordon, you are going to be a MACH one day!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You can do it 

A few of the things I saw just this past weekend:
2 people failing in their butts, 1 laughing about it, one not so much
3 people being out of position and taking the jumps along with their dogs
People whooping and clapping and cheering each other on - unless the handler requested none of the whooping.

A dog tangled in the tire (small dog so it did not come down) because it was at the wrong height - dog was fine and took it again (judge's suggestion) at regular height with no problem,

A beautiful run by a golden which NQ'd because the jumps had not been reset and the heights were going up, not down (handler's responsibility to check the jump heights).

Laughter, fun and people enjoying being with their dogs - oh, I also saw a MACH2 and a MACH being earned  But mostly, it is about the dogs - whatever happens.

Oh and don;t worry about getting lost on course either - when it happens (and it does) just make up your own course and have fun with it


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> You can do it
> 
> A few of the things I saw just this past weekend:
> 2 people failing in their butts, 1 laughing about it, one not so much
> ...


Now that sounds like FUN!!! I like your approach. 

Pete


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> I am having trouble with all the different groups. Around here everyone likes USDAA and AKC is bad. But most of the runs I have ever watched are AKC. Then I guess there is even another one ???


Oh there are a LOT of agility venues. I would say go to whatever you have the most access to. However each has it's plusses and minuses. Don't quote me but USDAA I think is all about speed. I also think the jump height requirements are higher than AKC for instance a dog Gabby's height (20-22") would jump 24" (or is it 26") not 20". Just things you need to consider but if you have a capable dog GO FOR IT!!! We just have a LOT of AKC trials around here. 

Most common in our area is AKC, USDAA, CPE, UKC and some NADAC, and ASCA. 

There is a judge who closes her briefiings by saying "your dog didn't ask to be here, go out and have FUN!". I love that.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

My trainer says something like that too. "The only legs your dog cares about are the 4 he's standing on, so it's important you both have fun !"
One of my friends has just started her 8 year old Golden in agility, he's doing great and just loves it. She was at an event yesterday and said at least 5 dogs just sat at the start line, would not budge for anything. And then one dog did a lovely self inspired free style run.:doh: I guess a good sense of humor is going to be very important.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I guess a good sense of humor is going to be very important.


yep, that sums it up!:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

AKC AKC AKC!!!!

Go for that MACH!!! We will be rooting for you all the way! You can do it!


----------

